# critique our bond :)



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats not some thing we can judge over some pictures. All the pics that sre close enough for me to see she looks really ticked off. :/


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh... yeah... ok uhm i guess she kindam does, but she hasn't acctually got her ears properly back, she oes that when shes relaxed


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

There is no way to critique a "bond"... wait wait...I'm getting something...She is telling me, "bring me more carrots". 

Okay that would be $5,000, no checks.
Do you have a paypal account? You could transfer the money to mine.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha lol


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

BTW, this is my mares average look. She's lazy and thinks she is "to good" to be groomed, ridden and petted. :rofl:









And a comparison picture from the same ride to prove that she isn't in pain or abused ****


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree I don't know how you could really critique that but she does look kind off ticked in some pictures. My little mare tends to have her ears sitting like that quite often though and she is perfectly happy and relaxed she is just listening to stuff behind her so I really don't know. She is very cute.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

She looks grumpy in the 4th picture.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah... she does i guess... thanx for saying shes cute!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

no one can really critque the bond with your horse except you


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok forget about the whole idea then lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Please please PLEASE do not leave your pony's reins dangling like that. One step is all it would take to cause serious damage to her mouth. Flip them over her neck, or better yet, play when she's in a halter.

Your pony is cute, and I agree, you can't critique a bond, mostly because there is no definition of a bond or even any scientific evidence it exists. But you and your pony look very compatible!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She is cute! 
you and your pony look cute together


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> Please please PLEASE do not leave your pony's reins dangling like that. One step is all it would take to cause serious damage to her mouth. Flip them over her neck, or better yet, play when she's in a halter.


 

I second this !


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok thanx guys.... it means alot to me


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

If you're wanting to hear how cute you and your pony look together, go to the Photo's Section and post some pics there. Lol

If anything, she looks kinda mad with her ears back like that!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks like you love her very much!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Definitely not something you can tell by looking at pictures, though she does look a little ticked in the first pics. But all horses have those off days, so I wouldn't hold that against you/her.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You can't tell from pictures. There is no defintion to what a bond is. Marlea is a cute pony


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Have to agree with others that she looks kind of mad. But I know a horse that pretty much ALWAYS had his ears back, because he liked to look tough...

The one thing I will say though is that in my expierence it is kind of hard to get a horse to get their hooves on that box. May not be with every horse but just what I've noticed. Bonus points if you did it without treats.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

cute horse, but he looks angry in every picture...maybe he doesn't like hugs.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I disagree. You and your horse look great together. And, if he has his ears back like that is that means her is listening. He seems to just be cool with life and pretty calm.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tegan, She is PINNING her ears back. with a peeved expression. Pinching her mouth. Not a happy horsey at all. Maybe the second one she is listening but the other, no.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhm ok guys... yes i got her on the box without treats  acctually, i dint even have to hold the lead to get her on, i put it over her head and said up marlea... on she went


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wasn't going off at you Marlea. Just simply wanted to correct Tegan.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems that you love your pony very much, I wish all ponies were as lucky.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree, Marlea couldn't ask for a more loving owner.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh thanks guys, that means a lot to me, and pinto i wasnt going off at you... sorry if thats the impression you got


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No its fine


----------



## hlwk (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not sure the answer you're after would be best illustrated with pictures of you pulling your horse's head down by the lead rope into a "hug."

However, I think the picture you have as your avatar is lovely. No ropes, no pulling, just hugs and food bribes!  It's great that you love your pony so much, and you're very lucky to have one!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol... no food bribs at all!! she loves sniffing my hand lol


----------

